# Get a horse on a trailer - Trick!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm assuming that you had someone else putting a ton of forward pull on the rope so she'd go inside the trailer, instead of just going off sideways. right?


----------



## Citation (Mar 10, 2016)

No, she stood in front of ramp, my landlord had her on the leadrope, as I squirted her with the hose a bit and she walked in by herself. Many of course, will go sideways...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey, anything that works and doesn't hurt anyone in the process is fine by me.


----------



## Citation (Mar 10, 2016)

I agree. One needs to be careful though. Surely some horse will get upset by it or kick. The 2 times the trick was used so far by me, and people I know, it worked without trouble. The horses simply walked in the trailer, without being upset or anything like that. Calmly walked inside, away from that yucky squirt...


----------

